# Beersmith 2



## Coldspace (27/8/15)

Hi,
I new to all grain, and have downloaded this from the net.
I have a good understanding on using this, but when I go to add grain, it only has us or uk grains.

Where do I find australian grains on this software or have I downloaded the wrong one?
Cheers


----------



## luggy (27/8/15)

Look for the add on button in the tool bar, you can add profiles from there


----------



## Rocker1986 (27/8/15)

Yeah, it doesn't have any Aussie grains, but you can add ingredients into the database. I've done this with a few ingredients I've had that aren't in it. If you go to the ingredients section on the sidebar and click on grain, you can add them through there.


----------



## Coldspace (27/8/15)

Thanks guys,

And is there any list of aussie grains around on the net showing colour etc , or just ask at the brew shop as I buy them.

Cheers


----------



## Rocker1986 (27/8/15)

There might be although I've never looked for one. Craftbrewer usually list the specs of the grains on their site though.


----------



## Tex083 (27/8/15)

I can't paste in the link but if you search for Joe white malts beersmith you get a beersmith 1.4 site. This should work on beersmith 2. I think I did this, can't remember how I got the malts


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/8/15)

Add them in as you buy them. Get the specs on ingredients any way. Its a good program as you can do this. Especially to your liking with your ingredients of latest stuff.
Ingredients change form year to year, season to season.


----------



## Coldspace (27/8/15)

Tks guys,

I'll start adding them. Just thought there was another list I was missing.

Cheers


----------



## antiphile (27/8/15)

https://nationalhomebrew.com.au/brewers-library-beer-making-malted-grains-specifications-and-fact-sheets
and dowload the PDFs required. You may need to convert from Lovibond to EBC.


----------



## luggy (28/8/15)

Click this button




Then click this button


----------



## Coldspace (28/8/15)

Awesome mate. That's what I was looking for.
Thanks


----------



## Fents (16/3/16)

Crew...

Just started using beersmith 2 (as opposed to beersmith1) and need some help....

I want my post boil vol to be 68L @ 1.060(4 x 17L cubes)

I then add 12L's of water when i ferment the beers so my real batch size is 80L's at about 1.050ish and not 68L @ 1.060ish. Its doing my head in and i cant work it out!


----------



## n87 (16/3/16)

Dont have it in front of me right now, but...

Have you created an equipment profile?
From memory there is a 'fermenter top up' variable in there.

If its not in there, it will either be in the Mash or Fermentation tabs in the recipe.


----------



## ctagz (16/3/16)

FYI someone posted a "recipe" on the cloud share with all of the Gladfield grains. From there you an add it to your ingredients option and use it from then on. Saves a butt load of time on the mobile device.


----------



## Fents (16/3/16)

n87 said:


> Dont have it in front of me right now, but...
> 
> Have you created an equipment profile?
> From memory there is a 'fermenter top up' variable in there.
> ...


Yea in equip profile it does have under Fermenter/Bottling a spot for top up water which i enter 12L's in but then it changes my Post boil Litres to 80L @ 1.050ish when i still want it to be [email protected] 1.060ish...Thanks for the heads up tho n87!


----------



## Tony121 (16/3/16)

I believe it is in the volumes tab in the recipe.


----------



## Coodgee (16/3/16)

I just use the closest sounding grain and then adjust the colour etc when I add it. same with hops and IBU. Then I cut and past the actual ingredient order from the craftbrewer website into the notes so I know exactly what brands of malt went into the beer.


----------



## dblunn (16/3/16)

Not much help but I use the fermenter top up water value in the equipment profile and it works for me so there must be some other setting causing the problem.


----------



## Fents (17/3/16)

Cheers guys, yea makes sense that i should put 12L top up water under the fermentation tab still no idea why it changes my post boil to 80L's though...


----------



## n87 (17/3/16)

Fents said:


> Cheers guys, yea makes sense that i should put 12L top up water under the fermentation tab still no idea why it changes my post boil to 80L's though...


because your post-boil is 80L?
Post boil meaning after boil... you are adding water after the boil.. therefore post-boil!


----------



## Fents (17/3/16)

yea sorted figured that...but surely it can tell me hey, post boil you have 68L @ 1.060 (45IBU) then add 12L water when fermenting to 80L @ 1.050 (35IBU)

might just be asking to much i think!


----------



## Mardoo (17/3/16)

Email them a feature request. I've received a genuine response from them every time I've emailed them. That or try the Beersmith Forum. Someone on there or the man himself may be able to enlighten us on that one.


----------



## dblunn (17/3/16)

Hi, I have attached a file from my setup which is basically half of what you are brewing, ie 40L batch but brewed to 2 17L cubes then add 3L when fermenting a 20L batch. Load it into your system and see what it looks like, you can save the equipment profile and compare it to yours.
Dave 

View attachment Test brew.bsmx


----------



## Fents (18/3/16)

NIce one Bblunn will give it a crack this arvo..


----------



## Ciderman (1/6/16)

Question for the tech savvy. Years ago I purchased beersmith from the App Store on my iPad. It's a work iPad and I need to give it back. 

I don't recall having a log in etc. Should I be able to log in on PC and have my recipes there? I'm thinking not. My other idea was to Upload them on the database of recipes, but it's asking for log in.

Help?


----------



## bevan (1/6/16)

Ciderman said:


> Question for the tech savvy. Years ago I purchased beersmith from the App Store on my iPad. It's a work iPad and I need to give it back.
> 
> I don't recall having a log in etc. Should I be able to log in on PC and have my recipes there? I'm thinking not. My other idea was to Upload them on the database of recipes, but it's asking for log in.
> 
> Help?


Just learning as well, so if you register for the beersmith cloud on your iPad and transfer your recipes to the cloud you should be able access them once you have downloaded the beersmith program on your pc.
Hope that makes sense
Bevan


----------

